# my other pigeons mimic new rollers



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

I recently purchased 3 pigeons from a local, i think he said they were called rollers. They do amazing backflips in the air. A few of the other pigeons i own have now started to try and mimic the flips. They had never tried doing this before and only started doing this with the new birds. I thought this was great and was wondering if any one else had a similar experience.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Pics of new & old pigeons?


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

Ross Howard said:


> Pics of new & old pigeons?


Sorry can't on my phone and my laptop is down.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

What other pigeons do you have? Maybe they have rolling blood.
That's funny, just I'm imagining this world class homer suddenly see a roller, try to roll and just fail time after time. Lol


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> What other pigeons do you have? Maybe they have rolling blood.
> That's funny, just I'm imagining this world class homer suddenly see a roller, try to roll and just fail time after time. Lol


See if the picture works


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

PapiZ28pigeons said:


> See if the picture works


those look to me like typical rollers, that could be it! your old pigeons are actually rollers but have never been trained or knew about their ability... rolling is a recessive gene so noway a non-roller can do backflips.


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

Ross Howard said:


> Pics of new & old pigeons?





Abdulbaki said:


> those look to me as typical rollers, that could be it your old pigeons could be actually rollers but have been never trained or knew about their ability... rolling is a recessive gene so noway a non-roller can do backflips.


Thanks for the info! I've owned them for a year and never once did they perform.i wasn't sure what type of pigeon they were the guy just wanted to get rid of them.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

PapiZ28pigeons said:


> Thanks for the info! I've owned them for a year and never once did they perform.i wasn't sure what type of pigeon they were the guy just wanted to get rid of them.


Hi, I'm glad you found out who they are, Indeed watching rollers fly is so much fun .. did you fly them before that?


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> Hi, I'm glad you found out who they are, Indeed watching rollers fly is so much fun .. did you fly them before that?


Ya I've even taken them 2.5 miles awaywhere i workand o my wife waits for them to get home. They fly everyday at home and when ever i feel like it i let them go from work.I've had plenty of time to train them over the year I've owned them.


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

Ross Howard said:


> Pics of new & old pigeons?


Here you go! The new birds are the three in box


----------

